# Show me your bike in its element!



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

2005 Jamis Dakar XLT 20th Anniversary ed. aka Project Black, built from the frame on out with black components right down to the chain and cassette!









Happy to say it received it's first real off-road scratch the other day.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Not my current bike, but one of my favorites. It's my long departed '03 dw-link Hollowpoint, X-Vert Air, and of course a Rohloff rear.

<TABLE BORDER=0 WIDTH=100% BGCOLOR=#ffffff CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0>
[TR] 
[TD]



[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/TD]


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

here's the SS at rest



and here's the FS (resting too... lazy bikes  )


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Its not a particularly great bike, (an 05 giant iguana frame) but i love it and ride it all over the place. So my bikes element is anywhere i can possibly ride it i guess.


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

the FS 









and the SS


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

my '04 GT I-drive halfway down corrall canyon in northern NM. And again on the rocks at middle east fork.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

my stable:

*angus*, an '05 turner 5-spot
*andre*, an '06 astrix monk 29er
and the newest addition to the family
*romeo*, an '07 carver 96er single speed.

ms kaboose


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

The 6.6 loves Moab chunk and does singletrack too.... and the HH loves singletrack and does chunk too.


----------



## aka bubba (Jul 12, 2006)

Kona Kikapu Deluxe - Devils' Pass, Anchorage Alaska


----------



## jasonb (Jan 14, 2004)

In the Colorado high country


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's my Ibex Zone... with a new white makeover and new setup...


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

My Mariachi













































I know you hear the music! :thumbsup:​
.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

My baby in my back yard....




























Love the Ride..... :thumbsup:


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

My Burner resting against a tree along the Berounka river, just outside of Prague.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

My bike's natural habitat is in the air.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Playing on the rocks baby, "she" tells me she likes it rough after all ...


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

*Takin' time to enjoy the view.*

My 6.6 at home in the Rockies:thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

My Transition also earns frequent flier miles Here we are on a section just reopened by the adjacent Air Force Base.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

My FS in action, the rigid commuter and the hardtail in their respective elements:


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

taken 5 years ago....this old fuji is now retired in my garage awaiting a sweet ss conversion and a new paint job.....the old school dominators disintegrated along time ago....


----------



## chrisk (Aug 25, 2004)

my new (to me) fuel in the woods of Blue Mountain, NY










and one from mount snow, vt










(not the same bottle of gatorade)

-chris


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, some cool pics! And really cool bikes! Some are even artsy!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's the FS completely *out* of its element (except that I chose the gown to match the bike):


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

mfisher, where were those taken and when's the next flight out?!!


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll play.










In action racing solo during the 12 hour at Fort Yargo(N Ga). this past May(6th/23=106 miles/11hrs 19min)










Hours after the Cohutta 35 last late April.










During.(9th/75)


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

All I can say is WOW! Not trying to be a dick but does anyone ride any of these bikes? Or just shine em and post pics on the internet??? I wont even post my scratched up mudded up beaters. My bikes are pieces of shiz but I ride the hell out of em. They definetly wont win a bike show. I could win the most delapatated turdpile beater award that gets ridden until the next time i break it and have to fix it.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, where do some of you guys live? Some nice trails and scenery! Also, I like the action shots. Biker123 and Err, those are some nice jumps! Why am I using _some_ so many times? Anyway, I like Christine's biking in gown shot! Pretty coooool! I'd definitely honk at you if I saw you riding like that to the ball, haha! 

Did I say nice bikes already?


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

bitterrider said:


> All I can say is WOW! Not trying to be a dick but does anyone ride any of these bikes? Or just shine em and post pics on the internet??? I wont even post my scratched up mudded up beaters. My bikes are pieces of shiz but I ride the hell out of em. They definetly wont win a bike show. I could win the most delapatated turdpile beater award that gets ridden until the next time i break it and have to fix it.


Before my bike turned white...


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

resisting...

urge...


















to snap a pic of the bikes loaded in the Honda Element


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

12345


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Here she is, taken on Sunday's death march.

God, I love this bike


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Evil Patrick said:


> resisting...
> urge...
> to snap a pic of the bikes loaded in the Honda Element[/QUOTE
> 
> I went through this whole thread expecting to find just that.


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## jasonb (Jan 14, 2004)

brado1 said:


> My Mariachi


When are you bringing that beautiful bike to CO?


----------



## kirkB (Mar 21, 2005)

My local trail...


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

05 Enduro



















Surly 1x1










Dos Niner


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Somebody had to do it*

Black Burner in Black Element. I just wheel it in and lash it to the back seat. The other back seat is sitting in my basement. Can carry three people three bikes this way. No roof rack needed!


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

jasonb said:


> When are you bringing that beautiful bike to CO?


Next Spring (may-june) Hopefully... hoping the work commitments cooperate. Did Jody give you the dates of our next get-together here in PNF? come on out, it'll be a blast :thumbsup: he's also planning a VA Damascus weekend...you've got nothing better to do! :thumbsup:


----------



## VeloChris (Sep 16, 2006)

xcguy said:


> Black Burner in Black Element. I just wheel it in and lash it to the back seat. The other back seat is sitting in my basement. Can carry three people three bikes this way. No roof rack needed!


Aw you beat me to it...


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Christine said:


> mfisher, where were those taken and when's the next flight out?!!


the first one was taken along the North Shore Trail in Great Falls, MT. the second was taken along the North Fork Highwood Creek Trail in the Highwood Mtns just NE of Great Falls 2 days later.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My Epic in Tahoe:


----------



## jd3 (Nov 17, 2005)

My On-One 29er in Red Rock Caynon on a recent trip to Co.Springs


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*On our way to Wiss in Philadelphia*

On our way to our element with a Flux, El Salt, Truth and 575!!


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Do you guys never have rain? We've got 400mm in the last month...:madman:

Here is mine. My only MTB.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

Taking in the views


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice pics, where is this located?


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*On our way*



aries14 said:


> On our way to our element with a Flux, El Salt, Truth and 575!!


Here is another view. It was a great day at Wiss.


----------



## EliM (May 6, 2006)

Me and my bike, in our element.

Shots taken at Mt. Snow, VT by my cousin Pat.


----------



## Manimal (Oct 9, 2006)

*Enduro on the Kokopelli*

Heres a photo of my Enduro (sold for Merlin Works 4.0) that I used to haul a bob trailer along the Kokopelli.


----------



## saldman (Aug 5, 2003)

*3 bikes, 3 different places.*

I have been lucky to have traveled with my bikes to a variaty of places. Here is just a sample:

My favorite bike and my favorite shot. Fisher Sugar at Bent Creek, NC.

Before the ride:









After the ride:









Trek Fuel at Harbison Forest, SC.
PS. Bike is for sale:









And the latest aquisition. Jamis Dakota in the Florida heat:









Sal


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

Correction- nothing to see here.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

aries14 said:


> Nice pics, where is this located?


Fruita!!

Steve's Loop and Horsethief Bench at the Loma trailhead.


----------



## montanabiker (Dec 26, 2006)

niner at crystal lake


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Fair Hills MD*

Flux and a Salt come across some wet conditions.


----------



## trainnvain (Sep 14, 2004)

My old HT on the singletrack of the Nan...


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

My SC Nomad in SC


My Element in its Element








And my Breakaway Broken and Away


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is mine top of Sweet Connie  above Boise Eye-de-ho


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

My yeti in trailbike trim in Co










This one's not mine anymore but definitely in its element in Boone, NC.










My sunday also happens to fit in quite well here in the high country NC.


----------



## karatemonkey (Mar 9, 2007)

my monkey doesn't feel at home unless his best friend is with him. Hewletts Gulch- Cache la Poudre Canyon, CO


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

Funny, the guy said to show your bike in its element. Yours is in the bike stand.


----------



## saldman (Aug 5, 2003)

*Call me out on it huh?*



Rooster said:


> Funny, the guy said to show your bike in its element. Yours is in the bike stand.


Ok then, here are two other:

In the Chattanooga, TN area:









In Gooseberry Mesa, UT:









I usally ride alone so no one is there to take my picture. My friends are lazy.

Sal

PS: That is the best signature I have read in a long time.


----------



## chqm8 (May 17, 2007)

Marin Mt Vision.



















fuzzy blurry self-timer shot taken yesterday...:madman:


----------



## Thermo1 (Jul 19, 2007)

My Giant Thermo 1 resting around the coast of Whitireia Park, New Zealand

A great ride - just watch out for cow pats.


----------



## bdenneymd (Jul 24, 2007)

*"Hole in the Ground" Castle Peak (Tahoe)*

Yeti in it's element


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

*07 Blt*

Montara Mountain, Pacifica, CA


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

SS in winter mode:

















SS in Summer mode:


----------



## J . (May 28, 2006)

my GF Rig.


----------



## YoungNastyMan (Oct 11, 2004)

*Bikes on rocks*

Whenever I get to a lookout and my bike is still working I'm compelled to take a picture of it. After seeing these posts I realize I'm not alone

My Ellsworth Dare resting on a rock after a climb to the Devil's Gulch trailhead; near Wenatchee, WA. Got alot muddier on the way down.

My Mountain Cycle Rumble at Lower Lewis River falls, not too far from Mt St Helens


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

*My baby in her element*

This is my baby on the trails. Indy Fab 29er SS
























and a little picture of me!!!!!


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

at rest:


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

My 99 GT i-drive resting jus before i killed the rear drive train.

Trail is Alum creek Phase 1 in Columbus Ohio


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

2 bikes in, one bike on the Element. This joke never gets old.


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

i haven't got around to hauling a camera with me on the trail (dont ride with a camelpack or anything usually) so here it is next to my shuttling vehicle! that's as close as i got heh


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

The Fixie, making trails challenging again.


----------



## Phat_Head (Jan 12, 2004)

here is my kona


----------



## Bubbles & Me (Apr 13, 2007)

Up here in the Northwest part of the Pacific northwest we do it in the mud!!
A lot!!!


----------



## AzTracer (Feb 15, 2007)

Here are some action shots from beautiful sedona


----------



## X-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

a few years ago


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

AKRida said:


> i haven't got around to hauling a camera with me on the trail (dont ride with a camelpack or anything usually) so here it is next to my shuttling vehicle! that's as close as i got heh


Sweet AS-X! How much travel does your Boxxer WC have? Do you still climb with that bike?


----------



## tanker532 (Aug 13, 2006)

We must have the same friends!


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

Nothing special..
Here's my 07 K2 Zed 2.0 SE taken earlier this week. Really dig this picture!!


----------



## Switchback XC (Jun 2, 2007)

*Trance 1 in South Carolina*

A few pictures of my Trance 1 on "Lake View Trail" in Hickory Knob State Resort Park in South Carolina.




























An interesting side note... These pictures were taken minutes before a horrific crash which resulted in the "taco'ing" of my front wheel. However, they've both been replaced/upgraded and the bike is rolling again.


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

Quarashi said:


> Sweet AS-X! How much travel does your Boxxer WC have? Do you still climb with that bike?


the boxxer WC is 8 inches, and ya around 1/3rd of my riding is XC orientated or, pedal to the DH riding it does great, the low speed compression has 6 clicks of adjustability on click 6 it preftty much locks the fork out, turn on the propedal, pedal while seated and it does great .


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

A few of my Titus Super Moto from my recent trip.

Oil City, PA
















Pardon the belly shot  









Montgomery Bell State Park, TN









Wooster, OH









Land Between The Lakes, KY









After getting the new fork and brake installed


----------



## ianjt (Jul 6, 2007)

Kind of a bad picture of my Cobia from my phone's camera. This is at the entrance to Rock Island trail above Boise, Idaho (in the background).


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

another one


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Another cool pic or two. Studded tires rock!


----------



## kiwirider (Jul 12, 2004)

My Yeti during a recent NZ winter ride.


----------



## Ygrene (May 29, 2007)

From today; Pennypack Park, Philly, PA. Alliteration!


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice shots!


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

AKRida said:


> the boxxer WC is 8 inches, and ya around 1/3rd of my riding is XC orientated or, pedal to the DH riding it does great, the low speed compression has 6 clicks of adjustability on click 6 it preftty much locks the fork out, turn on the propedal, pedal while seated and it does great .


Can the Boxxer world cup be lowered like the Fox 40 can? That would a be a sweet light dual crown for DH. How much does your build weigh in at?

Mine is at about 37-ish with a 36 Talas. I must have gotten one from the good batch because this 36 is doing quite well. It looks funny on the bike and the HA is a bit steep but it's actually rare to feel like your going to go OTB on descents. The Travel Adjust is a godsend on climbs though!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Details here


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

My bike yesterday...









Action shot a while back:









When on it's maiden voyage:









A previous bike on a wonderfull trail:


----------



## djb55 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Missin Moab!!*

Poison Spider trail to Portal.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

My not-quite-an-'06 Norco Storm, in the Lower Don in Toronto:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*7point*

right next to the hammock.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*My Mojo SX*

As seen from inside my tent in Kernville, California :eekster:


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's a shot from todays Ride at Heil Ranch right after a nice fresh rain. 
Good times.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*I wish it would rain!*



Thrasher said:


> ....right after a nice fresh rain.


Nice, it hasn't rained in LA all year!


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

was out on the trail today and remembered this thread so i snapped a few quick pics.....

on a side note...i jumped my first "gap" today...gap was 7'8" (i had to measure...lol)...only vids of the jumps though...need to figure out how to capture a pic from a vid


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

early spring and Gross Res, CO was partically empty, it filled to capacity as the spring went on. Lots of snow!

sorry about the camera phone shots...










its element really includes me on it


----------



## Genubah (Oct 24, 2004)

My rigid, steel, 5-speeder


----------

